

FunAdvice/MyYearBook acquisition emails (TechCrunch BCC'ed) - eo
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/i-wish-more-people-bccd-us-on-their-confidential-acquisition-emails/

======
mixmax
So Michael Arrington was cc'ed on a sensitive acquisition e-mail where,
presumably, only one of the parties has agreed that the information should be
public. And not even explicitly so. And he chooses to publish it directly on
Techcrunch....

That's despicable, and not exactly good for his reputation.

~~~
zackattack
I know it's fashionable to bash Arrington on HN, but I'm willing to take the
karma beating and say this: couldn't the MYB CEO have requested the FunAdvice
CEO submit to a confidentiality agreement for this specific reason?

Here's another, potentially more-provoking one: Isn't this what "good
business" is all about? Manipulation of your opponent? Using what you can to
generate PR buzz? "I'm not being a jerk, I'm just doing good business."

Please do not treat this post as a testimony of my own values.

~~~
yef
Good business is treating your colleagues with respect (even if you secretly
want to crush them). You can be sure that Geoff Cook will never, ever, ever do
business with Jeremy Goodrich after this display of unprofessionalism.

------
redorb
I think the move to B'CC Techrunch and the move to send a blind acquisition
offer off of "inferences" are equally stupid and one action might deserve the
other.

------
mattmaroon
If he really wished all startup founders would do this, he wouldn't publicize
it.

------
vaksel
Just goes to show you, any time you talk to someone in the media, do so
knowing that it might just end up published

------
alain94040
Also, the offer was super-cheap: Acquire a site with 1M uniques per month for
$125K in cash (plus the same amount in highly volatile stock).

That's barely a 6 months of salary for the founder. Frankly, it's insulting.
Even YC offers you a better valuation, and that's before you have any traffic
:-)

------
EastSmith
Jeremy Goodrich will create lot's of traffic with this one.

------
goodgoblin
Ok so - morality aside - is $4200 a month in revenue worth $125k?

~~~
jfarmer
2.5x revenue isn't bad, if that's how the math actually works out.

------
octane
Anyone want to take a guess at how much free traffic and users were obtained
by all 3 sites from this PR move?

~~~
joshu
Honestly, not much.

